# Solved: Netgear check light not on



## ddinenna (Oct 24, 2007)

HI,
I started having wireless connection issues about 2 days ago. Netgear WGT624 v3 is what I have set up. My set up is Westell 2200 modem and Netgear router. I called Verizon and they had me reconfigure a bunch of stuff... Made me put my modem in Bridge mode. So I called Netgear and they told me to reset the button in the back. - that was all he could tell me since my membership had expired and I don't want to pay $50 for more advice. So, ever since I reset that button on my Netgear, the check light won't come on. When I try to access the internet page of 192.168.1.1 - it directs me to Linksys. 

The only way I can access the internet now is through some neighbors Linksys with only 1 to 2 bars. My Netgear is not even coming up as a available wireless selection anymore.

Help, how do I get into netgear and reset my router to be able to be read again????


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Let's get you connected with a wired connection, then we can figure out why the wireless doesn't work.

Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Start, Run, CMD to open a command prompt:

Type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## ddinenna (Oct 24, 2007)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Diana DiNenna>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : ahcs-b050068797
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetXtreme Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-14-38-1E-E4-8C

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Networ
k Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-13-CE-68-3D-4F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.103
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 68.87.64.146
68.87.75.194
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, October 25, 2007 7:18:03 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, October 26, 2007 7:18:03 PM

C:\Documents and Settings\Diana DiNenna>


----------



## ddinenna (Oct 24, 2007)

Hi John, still no netgear showing up on my system, but I did copy what my cmd screen showed. 

Thanks for the help so far :up:


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm starting to think you may be connected to someone else's network. Humor me, turn off the router and see if you're still connected.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You think maybe with Verizon you shouldn't be seeing " Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.pa.*comcast*.net."?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Terry, I missed that, but you're absolutely correct!  I was pretty sure is was a different network, so I guess I can claim 50%?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You can claim 99%. I'm not so sure I would have caught that before seeing your post.


----------



## ddinenna (Oct 24, 2007)

Yes, when I log in to wireless these are my choices "linksys, looper, and cara wireless" - my netgear is not showing up.

So I have been using Linksys just to get online - but limited at best I usually run on 1 bar.

Is there something on my computer that I need to change.

OH - also my hook up is: I have a desktop (just the tower) - hooked up to the modem - I run wireless on my laptop. - I don't have the monitor for the desktop - is that going to be a problem??


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

From the computer with the wired connection to your router, do this.

Open a web browser like internet explorer or Firefox. Enter the ip address of your router in the address bar of your browser. By default the ip address should be set to 192.168.1.1.

You should see a box prompting you for your username and password. Enter your username and password now. By default both the username and password are admin. Click the Ok button to log in to your router.

Click the Wireless Settings link near the left side of the page.

Post a screen shot of that page.

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to TSG, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that the default password for that router is "password" so try that if "admin" doesn't work.

Your manual doesn't describe the "check" light. I have an older cheaper Netgear; it calls the "check" light "Test" and says this:

Test On The unit is performing the power on self test diagnostic.
Test Off The unit successfully completed the power on self test diagnostic.

So, that light being off means nothing unless it never comes on when you first plug in the unit.


----------



## ddinenna (Oct 24, 2007)

ok, i clicked the paperclip and uploaded my file "screenshot" are you able to see it.. or do I have to do something else?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes, thank you, we can see it very well.

Now, let me ask a "dumb" question just to make sure that we don't go off on the wrong track. Is that your Netgear router or your neighbor's Linksys?


----------



## ddinenna (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL 

That is the problem... When I bring that page up it is my neighbor's Linksys. I have Netgear - which I can't bring up my netgear page.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Post #2 included: "Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports."

Post #10 included: "From the computer with the wired connection to your router, do this."

Believe it or not we do get it that you don't detect your wireless signal. JohnWill is trying to determine if that is because of a problem with or the configuration of your router. He/we need you to login to your router and get a screen shot using a computer that is connected to it by an ethernet cable.


----------



## ddinenna (Oct 24, 2007)

AHH HA!

I was connecting my desktop tower to the modem. And then trying to access wireless through my laptop.

Once I hardwired my laptop to everything, I was able to bring up the Netgear site. Then it did a Smart Wizard step by step. I am now accessing my netgear again wireless.

THANK YOU SOOOOO MUCH!!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the thread tools at the top of the page in the upper right corner.©*


----------

